# Horse breed for a heavy rider



## Angelique (Jul 26, 2011)

I can’t speaks English fluently, I’m sorry. My mother tongue isn’t English, but I’m very good at reading in English. But I can’t write English very well. I hope that you will understand me.

My question is this: Where could I find a good horse breed for me? I'm a very short, just a 5' 3" (160 cm), but I'm a very heavy. My weight is 205 lb (14,6 stone, 93 kg). I have ridden a horse for ten years, but I got a baby almost two years ago. My last riding lesson was in 2009.

Do you know good horse breeds for me? Would Welsh cobs (section c or d) be good for me? I’m so short, so I’m not interested in to ride very big horses like Clydesdale, shire etc. I can ride a horse, but not that big. 

Could you help me?


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

What about a Draft X or even a really stocky Quarter Horse?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I vote for the stocky Quarter horse!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mules are supposed to be very good weight carriers. Or the stocky small breeds, like Fjords or Haflingers.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

205 is not outrageously heavy. Most full size horses with some conditioning can carry you fine, as long as you can sit pretty well and "carry" your own body when trotting and such (not flop all over the saddle).


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> 205 is not outrageously heavy. Most full size horses with some conditioning can carry you fine, as long as you can sit pretty well and "carry" your own body when trotting and such (not flop all over the saddle).


I agree. 240 pounds (with tack) is not overly heavy. You shouldn't feel particularly restricted. Most any full sized breed with good bone and muscle will do just fine, as would a Haffie or similar smaller breed. At your height a thicker and shorter backed Arab in the 1,000 pound range would also be a good option. Arabs usually can carry a bit more weight comfortably than other breeds of equivalent weight...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I weigh about the same and am 5'6. I don't know what country you are in, so a lot depends on what breeds are available in your area, but I had two Arabians that carried me fine, and I am currently riding a 14.3 Mustang that is slightly drafty. I have a Missouri Fox Trotter too. 

Instead of a particular breed, just look for a horse with good sturdy conformation in a height that you can still mount easily. A Haflinger would be dreamy in my mind! But they are scarce where I live. Just look for something not overly tall that still has good bones and large healthy hooves.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

A cob of some sort (there are lots of different types) or a Connemara perhaps?


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

I am pretty sure just about any horse can carry you and more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

tinyliny said:


> 205 is not outrageously heavy. Most full size horses with some conditioning can carry you fine, as long as you can sit pretty well and "carry" your own body when trotting and such (not flop all over the saddle).


Exactly. It's not the weight but how you can control it. A teeny tiny person can do a lot of harm 'stabbing' a horse in the back!


----------



## Angelique (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you! You have written very good answers to me! I love Quarter Horses and Haflingers, and it's nice to hear that I'm not too fat for them  I'm from Germany, but I'm going to move to Britain with my husband.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Paso Finos are also sturdy little horses. They were bred to carry Spanish soldiers..very tough and have a smooth gait, which is less stress on the back. I had one and she was an amazingly strong little horse. They're very pretty too..


----------



## myhorseprince (Jul 29, 2011)

I think a Gypsy Cob would be good they are very beautiful and strong!


----------

